# 8n Carb problems



## zv 5.4l (Jan 10, 2009)

1949 8n, starts right up; when the carb dosen't flood out. Took it apart numorous times and cleaned. Decided to buy new since it was orginal and pretty worn out.

For a week with the new carb she started right up hot or cold, could hand crank her she was starting so easy.

Now were back to square 1, try to start and the new carb instantaly floods out. Took it apart, needle is clean, bowel is clean, screen is clean, i even have an additional filter inline in case it was the sediment causeing the problems. Sediement bowel stays clean for the most part.

I'm lost here, is it a defective carb? Its new, not rebuild.

Zach


----------

